# When will my GSD's protective instincts start to kick in?



## Smitherman (Jan 6, 2013)

I heard around 9 months?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Many people consider insecurity and fear barking, lunging to be "protective" or (worse) "Alpha". And a young dog shouldn't show any of that. YOU need to be the one who is protective and decides when there is danger and when not. The dog needs to take his cue from you and then go from there. 
This is how I am managing it. WD is about 1 year old and will bark when the doorbell rings. Then I keep him behind me and he is quiet. I have him sit on the mat next to the door. I am calling the shots of what happens then. Since he is well socialized, stable and not afraid of people I completely trust him to step in when I am threatened.
The best protectors are not the ones who bark the loudest.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

Spirit is 9 months and I see no sign of protective behavior. Territorial behavior, yes, but that started early on. And I don't like it much 

I really don't want a protection dog, the liability frightens me. What I do like is what happened the other night....

It was dark, I was home alone. A strange man knocked on my door. I don't have a peephole or an intercom system. It was very cold outside, double-digit below zero windchill ... what if someone was in trouble. I felt like I really had to open the door. So I did, but before I did I made sure Spirit was front and center, between me and the screen door. Just having im there with his German shepherd presence was enough for me to feel comfortable. And he didn't even bark!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Jo Ellen said:


> Spirit is 9 months and I see no sign of protective behavior. Territorial behavior, yes, but that started early on. And I don't like it much
> 
> I really don't want a protection dog, the liability frightens me. What I do like is what happened the other night....
> 
> It was dark, I was home alone. A strange man knocked on my door. I don't have a peephole or an intercom system. It was very cold outside, double-digit below zero windchill ... what if someone was in trouble. I felt like I really had to open the door. So I did, but before I did I made sure Spirit was front and center, between me and the screen door. Just having im there with his German shepherd presence was enough for me to feel comfortable. And he didn't even bark!


.....then what happened? Who was it? It sounds like the start of a mystery novel and I want to hear the conclusion.
Evidently you made it.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

wolfy dog said:


> .....then what happened? Who was it? It sounds like the start of a mystery novel and I want to hear the conclusion.
> Evidently you made it.


LOL! It was a furnace repair man, he was looking for an address. It was like 20 below that night, so glad I did open the door. Someone was in dire need of warmth!


----------



## sjackson310 (Dec 29, 2012)

LOL epic novel!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

sjackson310 said:


> LOL epic novel!


I know, right? :rofl:


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

An average creep who wants to rob you is ready to attack you before he sees you, before you opened your fron door, his body system is boosted by secreating adrenaline to his blood, and, yes, dogs can smell it. That is why the dogs themselves bark agressively at some people and ignore the others. Any sort of excitement produces adrenaline rush - fear, agressive or jubiliant mood, and the dog reacts on it absolutely instinctively with his own forwarded agression. Many dogs start relishing the effect they impose on humans who give off this smell, they simply like the fact that they are feared. We, humans, read it as "protectiveness" in majority of cases. What your puppy needs - is to taste this feeling first, only then he will look back proudly for your reassurance. If you encourage him - he will be very protective everywhere you go together. But you don't want this "everywhere", do you? Here is a simple exercise concerning your front door only:
Find couple of idle young men, pay them 10 bucks ask them to come to your front door at exact moment when you wait and ready, ask your dog to bark, excite him a little, open your front door, and, they should frighten your puppy as much as they can with shouts and vigorous body movements. They must run away, and you, together with your dog, run after them. You don't have to follow them more than a few steps. You will see, that your pup expects them back every time your door bell rings.
It was enough for my Lucy to have this experience only once, for other dogs it had to be repeated.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

David Taggart said:


> An average creep who wants to rob you is ready to attack you before he sees you, before you opened your fron door, his body system is boosted by secreating adrenaline to his blood, and, yes, dogs can smell it. That is why the dogs themselves bark agressively at some people and ignore the others. Any sort of excitement produces adrenaline rush - fear, agressive or jubiliant mood, and the dog reacts on it absolutely instinctively with his own forwarded agression. Many dogs start relishing the effect they impose on humans who give off this smell, they simply like the fact that they are feared. We, humans, read it as "protectiveness" in majority of cases. What your puppy needs - is to taste this feeling first, only then he will look back proudly for your reassurance. If you encourage him - he will be very protective everywhere you go together. But you don't want this "everywhere", do you? Here is a simple exercise concerning your front door only:
> Find couple of idle young men, pay them 10 bucks ask them to come to your front door at exact moment when you wait and ready, ask your dog to bark, excite him a little, open your front door, and, they should frighten your puppy as much as they can with shouts and vigorous body movements. They must run away, and you, together with your dog, run after them. You don't have to follow them more than a few steps. You will see, that your pup expects them back every time your door bell rings.
> It was enough for my Lucy to have this experience only once, for other dogs it had to be repeated.


This is the second recommendation of yours that had me raising my eyebrows when I read it. 
Do you really want to train your dog to be aggressive towards visitors? What on earth purpose would that accomplish, other than making your dog a liability? And why would you advise others to do this?


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

David Taggart said:


> An average creep who wants to rob you is ready to attack you before he sees you, before you opened your fron door, his body system is boosted by secreating adrenaline to his blood, and, yes, dogs can smell it. That is why the dogs themselves bark agressively at some people and ignore the others. Any sort of excitement produces adrenaline rush - fear, agressive or jubiliant mood, and the dog reacts on it absolutely instinctively with his own forwarded agression. Many dogs start relishing the effect they impose on humans who give off this smell, they simply like the fact that they are feared. We, humans, read it as "protectiveness" in majority of cases. What your puppy needs - is to taste this feeling first, only then he will look back proudly for your reassurance. If you encourage him - he will be very protective everywhere you go together. But you don't want this "everywhere", do you? Here is a simple exercise concerning your front door only:
> Find couple of idle young men, pay them 10 bucks ask them to come to your front door at exact moment when you wait and ready, ask your dog to bark, excite him a little, open your front door, and, they should frighten your puppy as much as they can with shouts and vigorous body movements. They must run away, and you, together with your dog, run after them. You don't have to follow them more than a few steps. You will see, that your pup expects them back every time your door bell rings.
> It was enough for my Lucy to have this experience only once, for other dogs it had to be repeated.


Are you for real?!?? That's a GREAT way to damage a pup that isn't of stable temperament. It's also a great way to encourage bad door manners. I don't want my pup expecting to go bolting out the front door after people, either. What if your pup gets away from you and bites one of your 'paid testing dummies'? Hope you've got great insurance and you didn't like your pup too much. Ever heard the term "stone cold killer"? They secrete NOTHING. They have no conscience, so they are perfectly calm, and will kill you with a smile on their face. 
OP- if you want to know what type of shepherd you have, have the pup evaluated at a SchH club. Pups that are trained in PP, usually aren't even started in this until 18 months old. Too much pressure on too young of a dog can have bad effects. Some dogs never become protective. Some do, but don't know the difference between a 'true' threat and a non-threat. Some will protect themselves but not you. Some will turn around and run from a threat.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

It would take a whole lot more than $10 to get me on the receiving end of that scenario.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

David Taggart said:


> Find couple of idle young men, pay them 10 bucks ask them to come to your front door at exact moment when you wait and ready, ask your dog to bark, excite him a little, open your front door, and, they should frighten your puppy as much as they can with shouts and vigorous body movements. They must run away, and you, together with your dog, run after them. You don't have to follow them more than a few steps. You will see, that your pup expects them back every time your door bell rings.
> It was enough for my Lucy to have this experience only once, for other dogs it had to be repeated.


The craziest advice ever to put that upon a young dog. DON'T DO IT!!!
He'll end up at dog control one day after he bit someone who was not at the door.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Probably, $10 is too little. But, the method described had good results 6 times in my presence, all was a big fun for everybody and nobody was bitten, because these adult puppies were still young and not taught to bite yet. Dogs, who didn't want even to get up from their sofa started to react on the door bell even when they were ALONE. Believe me, your dog wouldn't know what to do in such situation. You have to teach him to step forward, chase and catch the guy in the street, he won't do it himself! Then - to be protective of the house and to be protective of the master - are two different things. Aquiring civilized behavior when your guests are entering - is a matter of different training for already protective dog. Good protector will not trust anyone but only watch. So-called "cold blooded" killers have adrenaline rush as anyone else, they just don't show it. Unless they are mentally, you know. Drug addicts simply stink of it.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

David Taggart said:


> n. You have to teach him to step forward, chase and catch the guy in the street, he won't do it himself! Then - to be protective of the house and to be protective of the master - are two different things. it.


Obviously, some people's idea of what a good dog should be is very different from other people's.

I am thinking you are not in the USA.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Instead of scaring the puppy into thinking every visitor is a threat... you can just let it come naturally. This comes with age and all dogs mature at different rates. 

A balanced dog with a clear head should be able to perceive a threat from an innocent bystander naturally. They think and assess before they react. Isn't that what we'd all want from our dogs?

A dog that doesn't have the balance and capabilities to do this should probably never be "taught" to be protective from the beginning. It's too much of a liability, IMO. You're doing your dog an injustice teaching him/her otherwise.

But how many of us will come across these "cold blooded killers" in our lifetime where this is even needed? Most of the time... a grown GSD is more than enough of a visual deterrent.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Some will grow up to be naturally protective, the majority won't. What some think is protectiveness, is fear/lack of confidence, and when push comes to shove, the dog will go into self preservation mode by taking off. 

I would NOT suggest doing what Mr Taggert recommended, it's a good way to teach your dog that people at the door=bad stuff=BITE THEM= lawsuit=your dog at fault=death for the dog.

Teach your puppy to be a well mannered citizen, stop wondering if the puppy turned dog will 'protect' you, YOU protect your puppy by keeping them out of situations that would make you 'think' she would protect you.

If you think you want your dog to protect you, have them professionally evaluated and trained for it. Fooling around with "bites" will , as I said, end up with the dog being a liability and if she bites the wrong person, YOU can be sued, lose everything including the dog..If you love her, train her to be a good citizen.

Get a gun if you want protection.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

David Taggart said:


> Probably, $10 is too little. But, the method described had good results 6 times in my presence, all was a big fun for everybody and nobody was bitten, because these adult puppies were still young and not taught to bite yet. Dogs, who didn't want even to get up from their sofa started to react on the door bell even when they were ALONE. *Believe me, your dog wouldn't know what to do in such situation. You have to teach him to step forward, chase and catch the guy in the street, he won't do it himself!* Then - to be protective of the house and to be protective of the master - are two different things. Aquiring civilized behavior when your guests are entering - is a matter of different training for already protective dog. Good protector will not trust anyone but only watch. So-called "cold blooded" killers have adrenaline rush as anyone else, they just don't show it. Unless they are mentally, you know. Drug addicts simply stink of it.


Just addressing the bolded section, it's just not true. My first GSD not only stepped forward, but attacked when I was threatened. He was too young, though, and it messed him up. My current pup has already shown that he will 'step forward' and alert. More of this is genetics than training. Where do you get your information?


----------



## Smitherman (Jan 6, 2013)

I try to teach her the world is good, socializing her, letting her exerience different people sounds etc. however if we are in a situation that another dog is barking I just call her name & forget it ever happened. She is getting to the age where shes barking back, although I think shes wanting to play! Lol I try to build her confidence & bond with her & if she protects mr thats good. But I'm trying to show her noy everyone is bad


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

No, I'm not in USA, I'm in UK. Rather recently we had heard a story on TV about an old farmer who killed 4 young men trying to rob him. Everything he had was his hunting gun and his dogs. His dogs were killed during the robbery and the owner tried to protect them - what a wonderful example of a team work! He was justified somehow.The dog is described as a type of a weapon by law and you cannot use it against the robber. We were robbed twice while walking not very far away, our neighbours three times, and so nearly every second house in our street. Several vandals broke into our next door, didn't take anything but smashed every object of household in the house with metal sticks. Knowing that our dog (and dogs before her) are capable of driving away the intruder gives me at least some assurance.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

smitherman, keep doing what your doing 

David, well it sounds like tho the 'gun' didn't save his dogs lives it saved his.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

some are protective some aren't. if i wanted a dog for
protection i would find the proper trainer and go from there.


----------

